# Mazda 6 SQ Project Illusion/Mosconi/México



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, this is my new project, a Mazda 6 V6 2012 from Monterrey México.

Setup:

Head Unit & DSP
H.U.: Alpine INE-W957HD i use optic fiber to DSP
DSP: Mosconi 6to8v8 with all accsesories (minicontroller, BT, AMAS, Digital Input etc)

Speakers:
Mid & TW: Illusion Audio C3CX
Midbass: Illusion Audio C8W
Sub: (2) Illusion Audio C10XL

Amplifiers:
Mosconi Zero 4 for Tw and Mid Range (C3CX)
Mosconi Zero 3 for MidBass (C8W)
Mosconi Zero 3 for Subs (C10XL)

Wires:
Stinger for speaker wire
Canare for RCA wire (RCA custom made)
Main Power and ground Kicker 0AWG

Accsesories:
Ground Zero Damping Mat
Blackhole Tiles
Conection Fuse Holder and distribuitor
Kinetik Battery for the system
Stinger isolator

In this project the installer don´t use any piece of wood or MDF, the materials used are: PVC, ABS, Aluminium, copper, fiber glass, cyanoacrylate, all upholstered in leather.

The designer and installer is Daniel Campos of DC Audio Tech in Aguascalientes México. He is the dealer of the Illusion and Mosconi in México.

The car is still in the installation process, however I present progress until today.

Hiram Garza
Monterrey Mexico


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great install. Those door panels are beautiful.


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

teldzc1 said:


> Great install. Those door panels are beautiful.


thanks buddy!


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, very impressive install!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, Dany are amazing installer, greetings

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mxcool1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow! Fantastic Job carnal, muy chingon mi estimado, espero poder escucharlo algun dia. Saludos.


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Claro si estás en México cuando gustes, espero llevarlo al money round en College Station 

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn, that looks friggin Stunning my friend!! 

Looks like Leo got some competition? 

Looking forward to hearing this thing. You are bringing it to College Station right?

~Chad


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Un trabajo bien hecho


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Those door panels and a-pillars came out really nice.


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Un trabajo bien hecho


Muchas gracias  

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

carlr said:


> Absolutely stunning! Those door panels and a-pillars came out really nice.


Yes i love this doors

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This is a great looking install.
I like that most all of your materials are NOT wood. 
Great work!


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Amazing work and gear!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok Wow! Wow! and Wow!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

WhiteL02 said:


> Amazing work and gear!


Thanks!

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Babs said:


> Ok Wow! Wow! and Wow!


All credits are for my installer! Great Job!

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Damn, that looks friggin Stunning my friend!!
> 
> Looks like Leo got some competition?
> 
> ...



Thanks Chad, Leo is crying now LOL, i hope travel to College Station, maybe me not but my car yes, my son will be born in this week .

It will be an honor to listen to my car and give me your opinion, greetings!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

hiramgarza said:


> Thanks Chad, Leo is crying now LOL, i hope travel to College Station, maybe me not but my car yes, my son will be born in this week .
> 
> It will be an honor to listen to my car and give me your opinion, greetings!


Looking forward to it... 

Lets hope your son isnt born on that week.. hehe jk!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Very, VERY nice install. Well done.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang that's a lot of pictures, so much to take in! I love the way the RCA cables are separated, been using that method for years!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Looking forward to it...
> 
> Lets hope your son isnt born on that week.. hehe jk!


Yes, i hope.

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

jimmydee said:


> Very, VERY nice install. Well done.


Thanks buddy!

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

This is an amazing build so far! So much rigidity built in there should never be an issue. Doors and pillars look fantastic!! Great job so far, very impressive


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Today update: Making midbass grills!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

More advances, doors ready, pillars in process!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome work


----------



## Freijojo (Dec 2, 2009)

:bowdown:
Good job !


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Well done! Clean and clean


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Aerodynamic said:


> Well done! Clean and clean


Thanks buddy

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

today updates:


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

mxcool1 said:


> Wow! Fantastic Job carnal, muy chingon mi estimado, espero poder escucharlo algun dia. Saludos.


jajajaja no sabia que eras tu Marco, saludos Bro!


----------



## CIGARGUY (Mar 20, 2014)

Stunning install! Excellent craftsmanship. I love the simplicity and quality of each area. Lots of attention to detail here!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Done tuning yet?


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Done tuning yet?


Nop Chad, still in construction  

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Jesus Christ!... talk about Craftsmanship.. Absolutely Beautiful!... awesome gear!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

More advances:


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

brumledb said:


> Wow, just wow.


Come to Texas in June for the big show and you can listen for yourself..


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

SouthSyde said:


> Come to Texas in June for the big show and you can listen for yourself..


I am definitely planning to. Hopefully my tune will at least be good enough not to run anyone out of my truck :laugh:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow,what a rack !


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

this is beautiful.

the door panels are so sleek. why cant manufacturers design them so nicely?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

req said:


> this is beautiful.
> 
> the door panels are so sleek. why cant manufacturers design them so nicely?


No kidding! This build as a whole is on epic proportion, but that's gotta be one of the nicest door builds I've seen yet.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

This build is amazing...Great work a true craftsman...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

brumledb said:


> I am definitely planning to. Hopefully my tune will at least be good enough not to run anyone out of my truck :laugh:


Lots of great ears to help ya...


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

More advances:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any updates on this build you are willing to share ?


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Wait a moment 

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Any updates on this build you are willing to share ?


Ready my friend, the car almost ready, is working on grills and rings for subwoofers and some small details.

All wraped in leather!!!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow.... Amazing build. Great craftsmanship. Good job!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## E63M6 (Apr 29, 2016)

This is one of my favorite builds with my favorite equipment. Well done!!!!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

E63M6 said:


> This is one of my favorite builds with my favorite equipment. Well done!!!!


Thanks buddy

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Those grills are ridiculous! 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Absolutely amazing install.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Simply outstanding fabrication,like how you left a cutout under the rear deck for the bass to enter the vehicles cabin.Well thats how looks like to me in the pics.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Amazing build, dude.

RESPECT


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

robolop said:


> Amazing build, dude.
> 
> RESPECT


Thanks Sir!

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hector_vega (Jan 16, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Looking forward to it...
> 
> Lets hope your son isnt born on that week.. hehe jk!


That will not be a problem, Chad. If our compadre here cannot make it, Danny (installer) and I will make the drive to College Station, just like we did for Leo, last year.

See you there!


----------



## hector_vega (Jan 16, 2010)

Cheers to the master mind of this project!

https://scontent.fmty1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10590628_10152635025961563_7772008652167531272_n.jpg?oh=778c12b7270d11cd933c4c4494a8252b&oe=57A50365


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

hector_vega said:


> Cheers to the master mind of this project!
> 
> More updates:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Smooth operator.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Man- you've got great toys at your disposal- and you know how to use them!!

Great Install!!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

DJSPANKY said:


> Man- you've got great toys at your disposal- and you know how to use them!!
> 
> Great Install!!


Yes Sir, thanks

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

DJSPANKY said:


> Man- you've got great toys at your disposal- and you know how to use them!!
> 
> Great Install!!


trunk ready!!!!!!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That is simply class all the way!


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations a simply spectacular job.

Buenos components, and better hands.


----------



## 350al (Jan 14, 2016)

WOW! Beautiful install!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

350al said:


> WOW! Beautiful install!


Thanks sir

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

The Mazda 6 is completed project ready to go home!!!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

The first competition in College Station i very happy for the reults!

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------

